# Occasional sputtering and stalling



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Rough idle or stalling is usually a vacuum leak, would also explain the underboost code. Have you ran a boost leak test?


----------



## FernyT99 (Apr 24, 2020)

not at all, it's my first car and first car I've worked on with a turbo, no clue how to do that.


----------

